# statement of work/ project charter



## NOA

Hola a todos!!
Estoy traduciendo un manual acerca de la gestión de proyectos y no encuentro en el diccionario las siguientes palabras para traducirlas al castellano.

Project Charter 
Funding-access.
Statement of work

Gracias.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Danos un poquito de contexto, NOA, y te podremos ayudar mejor.
Saluditos.
EVA.


----------



## Fernando

Project charter: ¿son los programas que hacen "Gantt charts", como el Microsoft Project (asumo que es marca registrada). Yo lo traduciría como "planificador de proyectos"

Statement of work: ¿Informe/Estado de (grado de) avance? 

Por favor, espera a mejores opiniones si necesitas una traducción exacta.


----------



## cirrus

Don't know about statement of work but here is some information about a project charter definitetly isn't a gantt chart.  It is management speak for a group working on a project who decide what they are going to do; the project's terms of reference and what it will produce and when and how it will decide that it has successfully completed its work.


----------



## cuchuflete

Statement of work is normally part of a commercial proposal for services, including consulting and software development.  In general, it is used as an alternate title for a proposal, but differs from some proposals in that it contains lots of specific technical details.  These include project scope, specific exclusions, financial terms for payment and reimbursement of out-of-pocket expenses, and deliverables.

I don't know a specific Spanish translation, but perhaps this description will be of help.

I have written many statements of work for software development, so don't hesitate to ask for additional details either here or by PM.

saludos,
Cuchuflete


----------



## manuycacu

cuchuflete said:


> I have written many statements of work for software development, so don't hesitate to ask for additional details either here or by PM.
> 
> saludos,
> Cuchuflete


 
Te tomo la palabra: 
"This *statement of work *(SOW) is made pursuant to the Vendor Services Agreement effective June 28, 2007 between Company1 and Company2.

Work Scope: 
a) Facilities: Site name: Company2 Buenos Aires
b) Products, support media types and services
Subject to the terms of the agreement and the terms set forth herein, the company will be responsible for providing support to customer inqueries on a non-exclusive basis for the Microsoft Products(s) indicated below:
1.- Products:
Product1
product2
product3
A complete list of the products that comprises each of these three categories is attached in the appendix of this SOW.
2.- Services:
Level 1 *Inbound *Support
Level 1 *Outbound Callbacks*
Level 2 Inbound Support
Level 2 Outbound Callbacks (per *Escalations *Requirements)"

Copio todo esto para dar contexto. Los problemas los tengo con lo que esta en negritas: 
- el statement od work podria ser una DESCRIPCION DE TAREAS? o es muy vago?
- inbound lo pondria como "entrante" sino fuera porque esta acompañado por support: soporte (tecnico) entrante suena como al reves... no?
- outbound callback: rellamadas salientes? suena feo!!
- escalations: escalonada? escalada? lo encontre tambien como "cadena de alerta" pero estoy totalmente perdida!!

Gracias y pronto vendran mas preguntas!!

-


----------



## manuycacu

Creo que lo de descripcion de tareas no va porque en una parte dice:
"This SOW is effective as of October 17, 2007. As of the effective date, the Company agrees to provide the Work set forth below."
Si fuera una simple descripcion de tareas no tendria fecha de vigencia ni implicaria compromiso de realizarlas, o si? 

Ayuda!!


----------



## dolcefarniente

Statement of Work lo traduciría como Declaración de Trabajo. Project Charter no tengo idea, estoy buscando esa traducció también!


----------



## ferleguidoor

yo lo estoy manejando en mi traduccion como Declaracion de Trabajo pero me suena mas "Declaratoria de Trabajo". Que opinan?


----------



## TTorresr

Para Statement of Work (SOW) prefiero Declaración de Trabajo. Aun cuando usar la palabara 'declaratoria' (primera acepción RAE) en lugar de 'declaración' (segunda acepción RAE) me parece equivalente.

Para Project Charter (Project Definition o Terms of Reference) me parece apropiado usar Acta de Constitución del Proyecto (Definición del Proyecto o bien Términos de Referencia).

Saludos
Tomás Torres


----------



## misancr

Sé que este es un foro viejo pero me gustaría facilitar los términos técnicos para referencia de aquellos que andan buscando esta información.  Tomado del PMBOK 3rd edition el Project Charter se debe de traducir como Acta de Constitución del Proyecto y Statement of Work, abreviado regularmente como SOW, debe de traducirse como Enunciado del Trabajo.  Esos terminos son especializados y propios de la disciplina de Administración de Proyectos


----------



## juan082937

Project charter: Acta constitutiva de un proyecto
Funding access : acceso a recursos financieros
Statement of work : Condiciones/regulaciones laborales


----------



## cirrus

I am scratching my head to think how on earth _statement of work_ could be translated as condiciones o regulaciones laborales.


----------



## juan082937

Cirrus, thanks for your statement, and I agree with you having given it a second thought, would it be better if I change the translation as : *Condiciones y regulaciones de trabajo*


----------

